# Arma tu propia consola de videojuegos de 8 bits



## Javilondo (Feb 14, 2009)

Que tal amigos!

Estaba _Googleando_ y me encontré este artículo: Fuzebox - Consola de 8 bits de código abierto

Se trata de una Consola de videojuegos de código abierto de 8 bits que deriva del *proyecto Uzebox*. Está basada en el microcontrolador *ATmega644-20P* de *ATMEL*, presenta *256 colores* y una resolución de *240×224*.

La idea es que puedas armar tu propia videoconsola y programes tus propios videojuegos _(con cierto conocimiento previo en electrónica y programación)_. Requieres solo de dos chips y algunos otros componentes.







Cuenta con la posibilidad de adaptar interfaces para _controles/mandos_ de NES y SNES. El soporte de video es para *NTSC y S-Video* y se lleva a cabo con el chip conversor de *RGB a NTSC*, el *AD725* de *Analog Devices*. El sonido se compone de 3 canales, con timbre, frecuencia y volumen independientes. La salida se efectúa mediante un único pin, mediante modulación por ancho de pulso (*PWM*). Los juegos se programan en la PC y se cargan a una memoria *MicroSD* que se inserta en un puerto de la consola.






He aquí un ejemplo de los juegos que se pueden programar para esta plataforma:

AVR Megatetris:
YouTube - Uzebox - Atmel AVR based Game Console (Only two chips used!)
Demo de Sonido:
YouTube - Uzebox - Atmel based Game Console ( Chiptune Music Demo )
E.S.D Attack Game:
YouTube - ESD Attack! (Uzebox game running on Atmel AVR)

Puedes encontrar documentación (*en ingés*) de como armarla paso a paso en el sitio oficial:
Fuzebox - Open Source Game Console

Por mi parte trataré de conseguirles los tutoriales en español, así que estén atentos porque probablemente muy pronto postearé las traducciones. 

Espero que les haya sido de utilidad.
Saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 14, 2009)

muy bueno, para revivir los viejos tiempos y decir "yo lo hice". estaria mas bueno poder hacer la de 16bits osea la SNES. no se en que extension acepta los roms, pero en internet se consiguen muchos (yo me baje un emulador y 892 roms)

saludos


----------



## pic-man (Feb 14, 2009)

Que buena consola, sin duda es un proyecto muy interesante.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 14, 2009)

Haciendo la competencia a la commodore 64!

Hay juegos que nunca pasan de moda y que te divierten mas que un super juego de la play3

Bye!


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 14, 2009)

ya que estamos en el tema de las consolas, traigo un "legendario" que encontre navegando. almenos es mas facil de hacer


----------



## Javilondo (Feb 14, 2009)

De hecho fue precisamente el juego del *Pong*, desarrollado por *Rickard Gunee* el que inspiró al autor del proyecto Uzebox para crearlo, sólo que este, pensó en hacerlo más interactivo: con secuencias *MIDI*, una interfaz gráfica a *color*, y soporte para memorias *MicroSD* para almacenar los *ROMs*.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 26, 2009)

veo que el tema es bastante visto, alguien realizo alguno de los dos proyectos?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> veo que el tema es bastante visto, alguien realizo alguno de los dos proyectos?



Si alguien me explica como hacer los controles del PICpong yo me meto.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 26, 2009)

supongo que poniendo a tierra las resistencias el pic va a responder, porque si nos fijamos ya tienen un 1 logico permanente. habria que probar cual corresponde a: U, D, L, R y fire.

en la pag donde esta el proyecto dice: 
El circuito requiere dos joysticks digitales, tales como los que se empleaban para la Commodore64, la Amiga y el Atari. Además, necesitará un televisor convencional con entrada de audio y vídeo (PAL o NTSC).
Para comenzar el juego basta con seleccionar el tipo de partida con el joystick 1:
ABAJO = humano vs humano (H H)
IZQUIERDA = humana vs máquina (H C)
DERECHA = máquina vs máquina (C C)
FUEGO = comenzar la partida

http://www.asterixelectronica.com/PIC-PONG.html
 tambien hay un tetris
http://www.asterixelectronica.com/PIC-TETRIS.html


----------



## Meta (Feb 26, 2009)

Con PIC32 se hace uno que flipas.


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

la verdad que me interezo mucho este tema, pero quisiera saber que extensión tiene que ser el juego para subirlo a la consola, tambien, cuantos juegos se pueden almasenar


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2009)

La verdad que debe ser bastante complejo desarrollar motores de juego para esa consola. más que nada por la programación , aprender a desarrollar juegos debe llevar un buen tiempo.


----------



## Meta (Feb 26, 2009)

La verdad es que si. Hasta el XNA Game Stdudio bajo Visual C# que funciona para PC y puedes pasarlo a X-Box 360.


----------



## DAPROTON (Feb 26, 2009)

buen post! saludos!


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

pero  se me dio la idea de que se podia transformar un rom en un formato apto para la consola, no les parece. Como por ej, un rom de nes o sega


----------



## DAPROTON (Feb 26, 2009)

me parece buena idea pero como lo insertarias?


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

insertarlo, segun la pagina, se necesita un programador que se tiene que comprar (por que no te dan el esquema) y se enchufa en los headers (tira de pines) de la consola


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 26, 2009)

los juegos no se cargan en la SD?


----------



## soschorni (Feb 27, 2009)

si, pero este no se graba solo, se necesita un programador. Tambien, se tiene que saber el formato que usa, por que si pones cualquier formato, es seguro que no te lo  va a leer.
Es complicado el tema este de la consola, por que si la haces y despues no podes poner juegos, fue un laburo real mente al ped..o
Primero antes de empezar a hacer algo, tenemos que averiguar en que formato y como se graban los juegos, que juegos hay y si hay algun convertidor de formato para los roms de nes y sega


----------



## aprendiz (Feb 27, 2009)

ya y como? programo el pong en el circuito


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 27, 2009)

debes tener un cargador de PIC, pasar el erchivo pong.asm a .HEX y luego cargar el pic


----------

